

The free throw that defied physics - pelf
http://www.wired.com/playbook/2010/12/video-free-throw-defied-physics/

======
antonioe
It didn't defy physics because that would be impossible(unless it a new force
which we don't know). With the millions upon millions of free throws shot
annually at least a few have probably given some strange results. I was a game
where after a poorly placed shot the ball rolled back and forth on the top of
the backboard. It was surreal. But again..not impossible.

~~~
yock
I'm not sure that a headline containing a tiny bit of hyperbole required a
semantics lesson. We all know that the laws of physics are safe and in tact.

~~~
antonioe
He was just quoting the wired article which did indeed question the laws of
physics.

